# R34 fixed position dashboard vents



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Good morning guys, I got my dashboard flocked (done it with all my cars, bit of a "thing" with me it seems......... harks back to my rally car days) but the company who flocked it have put it on the vents on the top of the dash that blow air onto the SIDE WINDOWS and in the process of removing the glue and flock from them, they have buggered the top surface of both vents.

Anyone breaking a GTR or GTR and would be prepared to sell them? Tried online and whilst I thought I had found some genuine new items in Japan at £18 each, turns out they were discontinued about 10 years ago 

Happy enough to buy a full dash if I have to but the price needs to be right for me to do that.

Cheers!

Wuz


----------

